# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  الاستغفار يغفر الذنوب

## شواطئ شوق

بسمه تعالى 
اللهم صل على محمدوال محمدوعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بفرجهم ياكريم00
عن النبي (ص) قال: من قال في رجب :
1استغفر الله الذي لاإله إلاهو وحده لاشريك له وأتوب إليه0مائة مرة كتب وختمها بالصدقة 0ختم الله له بالرحمة والمغفرة،ومن قالها أربعمائة مرة كتب الله له أجر مائة شهيد 
2من استغفر الله في رجب سبعين مرة بالغداة وسبعين مرة بالعشي (أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه ) لاتمسه النار ببركة رجب 
بدانا بمشيئة الله حملة الاستغفار من 1-رجب إلى نهاية سيهد الذكر الاستغفار إلى امام علي 13والصادق 15والكاظم 25والنبي(ص)27من يرغب في الاشتراك يسجل عدد الذكر 
بنسبة لذكر لكم حرية الاختيار في نوع الذكر 
موفقين :ونسألكم الدعاء0
لاتنسونا أنا ووالدي من الدعاء 0

----------


## شواطئ شوق

هذا أخر احصائية الذكر والعدد(370290)
اشكر جميع من نور وعطر الصفحة بالمشاركة في ميزان أعمالكم 
في انتظار التفاعلكم معنا في الاستغفار 
لاتفوتكم الفرصة 
تقبلوا تحياتي-

----------


## شواطئ شوق

ألف ألف شكر إلى كل من نورالصفحة بالمشاركة الرائعة في هذاالذكر المبارك 
هذا اخر احصائية =(786700)في ميزان اعمال كل من شارك وعطر فمه بالذكر العظيم 
واصلوا المشوار إلى 15ثم 25ثم27
لاتفوتكم الفرصة الثمينة 
نأمل تفاعلكم معنا 
دمتم بألف خير-

----------


## شواطئ شوق

ألف ألف شكر إلى كل من نورالصفحة بالمشاركة الرائعة في هذاالذكر المبارك 
هذا اخر احصائية =(1855835)في ميزان اعمال كل من شارك وعطر فمه بالذكر العظيم 
واصلوا المشوار إلى 27الاسراء والمعراج
لاتفوتكم الفرصة الثمينة 
نأمل تفاعلكم معنا 
دمتم بألف خير-

----------


## شواطئ شوق

*هذا احصائية الذكر الاستغفار -(2864795)تمت بحمد الله وتوفقه 
اشكر جميع من عطر ونور الصفحة بالاعطار النورانيه 
في ميزان أعمالهم وحوائجهم مقضيه بحق الزجية وزينب العلوية الدره الحيدرية 
موفقين أن شاء الله لخدمة الاطهار والمصطفى المختار وحيدر الكرار والائمة الاخيار 
انتظرونا في الحملة القادمة 
دمتم بألف خير </strong>*

----------

